# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Guides >  Pet Taming with Locations

## zelghadis

What is taming a pet?
Taming is special Ranger only ability, wchich let you get certain pets in game as your own. Different types of pets not only have different looks, but different skills and roles as well.

How to Tame a pet?
It's very simple. first you have to find JUVENILE version of pet you want to tame (it will either be red or green, but always will have Juvenile at the beggining of it's name), then you hit F (deafault), and later will get menu asking in you want to stable or equip this pet.

Where to Tame a pet?
I will give you two lists. Firs will be sorted by pet name, second by location of apperance. If you find any other pets to tame please feel free to give me an info, and I will edit lists.



```
 PET	MAP	     AREA
    Alpine Wolf Hoelbrak Wolf Lodge

    Alpine Wolf Starter Pet Norn

    Alpine Wolf Wayfarer Foothills Borealis Forest

    Arctodus Wayfarer Foothills Frusenfell Creek

    Armor Fish Bloodtide Coast Dredgehat Isle

    Armor Fish Plains of Ashford Ascalon Basin

    Black Bear Plains of Ashford Charr’s Triumph

    Black Moa Fields of Ruin Utyugh’s Kraal

    Black Moa Hall of Monuments

    Black Widow Spider Hall of Monuments

    Blue Jellyfish WvW Home Map Southern Supply Water

    Blue Moa Bloodtide Coast Stormbuff Isle

    Blue Moa Caledon Forest Ventry Bay

    Blue Moa Queensdale Western Divinity Dam

    Blue Moa Starter Pet Sylvari

    Boar Caledon Forest Wetland Bayou

    Boar Plains of Ashford Phasmatis Corridor

    Boar Queensdale Altar Brook Vale

    Boar WvW Victor’s Lodge

    Brown Bear Kessex Hills Cereboth Canyon

    Brown Bear Kessex Hills Halacon Cataracts

    Brown Bear Starter Pet Human

    Brown Bear Starter Pet Norn

    Brown Bear Wayfarer Foothills Borealis Forest

    Brown Bear Wayfarer Foothills Grawlenfjord

    Carrion Devourer Fireheart Rise Keeper’s Sanctum

    Carrion Devourer Fireheart Rise The Toughstone

    Carrion Devourer Starter Pet Charr

    Eagle Harathi Hinterlands Wildspine Hills

    Eagle Kessex Hills Earthlord’s Grasp

    Eagle Kessex Hills Halacon Cataracts

    Eagle Kessex Hills Sojourner’s Way

    Fern Mastiff Brisban Wildlands Nemeton Grove

    Fern Mastiff Brisban Wildlands Zinder Slope

    Fern Mastiff Caledon Forest Mabon Market

    Fern Mastiff Caledon Forest Trader’s Green

    Fern Mastiff Starter Pet Sylvari

    Flamingo Brisban Wildlands Venlin Vale

    Flamingo Caledon Forest Mabon Market

    Flamingo Caledon Forest Quetzal Bay

    Flamingo Caledon Forest Ventry Bay

    Flamingo Starter Pet Asuran

    Forest Spider Queensdale Queen’s Forest

    Golden Moa WvW Center Blue Team Keep/Quentin Lake

    Hyena Plains of Ashford Gunbreach Hills

    Hyena Plains of Ashford Lake Feritas

    Hyena Plains of Ashford Victor’s Presidium

    Ice Drake Wayfarer Foothills Darkriven Bluffs

    Ice Drake Wayfarer Foothills Outcast’s Cleft

    Jaguar Brisban Wildlands Duskstruck Moors

    Jaguar Metrica Province Akk Wilds

    Jaguar Metrica Province Cuatl Morass

    Jungle Spider Brisban Wildlands Hidden Lake (north part near observers)

    Jungle Spider Caledon Forest The Rowanwoods

    Jungle Stalker Caledon Forest Sandycove Beach

    Jungle Stalker Starter Pet Asura

    Jungle Stalker Starter Pet Charr

    Jungle Stalker Starter Pet Human

    Jungle Stalker Starter Pet Sylvari

    Jungle Stalker WvW Golanta Clearing

    Krytan Drakehound Divinity’s Reach Rurikton

    Krytan Drakehound Divinity’s Reach Western Commons

    Krytan Drakehound Gendarren Fields Nebo Terrace

    Krytan Drakehound Queensdale Shire of Beetleton

    Lash Tail Devourer Black Citadel Ruins of Rin

    Lash Tail Devourer Diessa Plateau Arcovian Foothills

    Lynx Snowden Drifts Hrothgar’s Pass

    Marsh Drake Caledon Forest Wychmire Swamp

    Marsh Drake Kessex Hills Akk Wilds

    Marsh Drake Starter Pet Asura

    Murrelow Brisban Wildlands Brilitine Swath

    Owl Fireheart Rise Mangonel Cavern

    Owl Snowden Drifts Tala Waypoint

    Pig Divinity Reach Ossan Quarter

    Pig Gandarran Fields Cornucopian Fields

    Pig Queensdale Claypool

    Pig WvW Home Map Victor’s Lodge

    Polar Bear Hoelbrak Lake Mourn

    Rainbow Jellyfish Hall of Monuments

    Raven Hoelbrak Might and Main

    Raven Wayfarer Foothills Hangrammar Climb

    Red Jellyfish Bloodtide Coast Sanguine Bay

    Red Jellyfish Bloodtide Coast Sorrowfull Sound

    Red Jellyfish WvW Home Map Victor’s Lodge

    Red Moa Fireheart Rise Apostate Wastes

    Red Moa Plains of Ashford Agnos Gorge

    Red Moa Plains of Ashford Cadern Forest

    Red Moa Plains of Ashford Phasmatis Corridor

    River Drake Bloodtide Coast Firth of Revanion

    River Drake Kessex Hills Cereboth Canyon

    River Drake Kessex Hills Delanian Forest

    River Drake Queensdale Eastern Divinity Dam

    River Drake Queensdale Western Divinity Dam

    River Drake Starter Pet Human

    Salamander Drake Starter Pet Charr

    Salamander Drake WvW Center Map Blue Shard Hill

    Shark Bloodtide Coast Sanguine Bay

    Shark Iron Marches Lake Carnifex

    Shark Kessex Hills Viathan Lake

    Shark Kessex Hills Viathan’s Arm

    Shark WvW Homemap Southern Supply Water

    Siamoth Brisban Wildlands Venlin Vale

    Snow Leopard Hoelbrak Might and Main

    Snow Leopard Norn Norn

    Snow Leopard Wayfarer Foothills Borealis Forest

    Tapir/Warthog Diessa Plateau Blasted Moors Waypoint

    Warthog Diessa Plateau Holystones Caves

    Warthog Fireheart Rise Buloh Crossing

    Warthog Fireheart Rise Havoc Steppes

    Whiptail Devourer Black Citadel Ligacious Notos

    Whiptail Devourer Plains of Ashford Cadern Forest

    White Moa Lornar’s Pass Bouldermouth Vale

    White Raven Hall of Monuments
```




```
Map Pet Area

    Black Citadel Whiptail Devourer Ligacious Notos

    Black Citadel Lash Tail Devourer Ruins of Rin

    Bloodtide Coast Armor Fish Dredgehat Isle

    Bloodtide Coast River Drake Firth of Revanion

    Bloodtide Coast Red Jellyfish Sanguine Bay

    Bloodtide Coast Shark Sanguine Bay

    Bloodtide Coast Red Jellyfish Sorrowfull Sound

    Bloodtide Coast Blue Moa Stormbuff Isle

    Brisban Wildlands Murrelow Brilitine Swath

    Brisban Wildlands Jaguar Duskstruck Moors

    Brisban Wildlands Jungle Spider Hidden Lake (north part near observers)

    Brisban Wildlands Fern Mastiff Nemeton Grove

    Brisban Wildlands Flamingo Venlin Vale

    Brisban Wildlands Siamoth Venlin Vale

    Brisban Wildlands Fern Mastiff Zinder Slope

    Caledon Forest Fern Mastiff Mabon Market

    Caledon Forest Flamingo Mabon Market

    Caledon Forest Flamingo Quetzal Bay

    Caledon Forest Jungle Stalker Sandycove Beach

    Caledon Forest Jungle Spider The Rowanwoods

    Caledon Forest Fern Mastiff Trader’s Green

    Caledon Forest Blue Moa Ventry Bay

    Caledon Forest Flamingo Ventry Bay

    Caledon Forest Boar Wetland Bayou

    Caledon Forest Marsh Drake Wychmire Swamp

    Diessa Plateau Lash Tail Devourer Arcovian Foothills

    Diessa Plateau Tapir/Warthog Blasted Moors Waypoint

    Diessa Plateau Warthog Holystones Caves

    Divinity Reach Pig Ossan Quarter

    Divinity’s Reach Krytan Drakehound Rurikton

    Divinity’s Reach Krytan Drakehound Western Commons

    Fields of Ruin Black Moa Utyugh’s Kraal

    Fireheart Rise Red Moa Apostate Wastes

    Fireheart Rise Warthog Buloh Crossing

    Fireheart Rise Warthog Havoc Steppes

    Fireheart Rise Carrion Devourer Keeper’s Sanctum

    Fireheart Rise Owl Mangonel Cavern

    Fireheart Rise Carrion Devourer The Toughstone

    Gandarran Fields Pig Cornucopian Fields

    Gendarren Fields Krytan Drakehound Nebo Terrace

    Hall of Monuments White Raven

    Hall of Monuments Black Widow Spider

    Hall of Monuments Rainbow Jellyfish

    Hall of Monuments Black Moa

    Harathi Hinterlands Eagle Wildspine Hills

    Hoelbrak Polar Bear Lake Mourn

    Hoelbrak Raven Might and Main

    Hoelbrak Snow Leopard Might and Main

    Hoelbrak Alpine Wolf Wolf Lodge

    Iron Marches Shark Lake Carnifex

    Kessex Hills Marsh Drake Akk Wilds

    Kessex Hills Brown Bear Cereboth Canyon

    Kessex Hills River Drake Cereboth Canyon

    Kessex Hills River Drake Delanian Forest

    Kessex Hills Eagle Earthlord’s Grasp

    Kessex Hills Brown Bear Halacon Cataracts

    Kessex Hills Eagle Halacon Cataracts

    Kessex Hills Eagle Sojourner’s Way

    Kessex Hills Shark Viathan Lake

    Kessex Hills Shark Viathan’s Arm

    Lornar’s Pass White Moa Bouldermouth Vale

    Metrica Province Jaguar Akk Wilds

    Metrica Province Jaguar Cuatl Morass

    Norn Snow Leopard Norn

    Plains of Ashford Red Moa Agnos Gorge

    Plains of Ashford Armor Fish Ascalon Basin

    Plains of Ashford Red Moa Cadern Forest

    Plains of Ashford Whiptail Devourer Cadern Forest

    Plains of Ashford Black Bear Charr’s Triumph

    Plains of Ashford Hyena Gunbreach Hills

    Plains of Ashford Hyena Lake Feritas

    Plains of Ashford Boar Phasmatis Corridor

    Plains of Ashford Red Moa Phasmatis Corridor

    Plains of Ashford Hyena Victor’s Presidium

    Queensdale Boar Altar Brook Vale

    Queensdale Pig Claypool

    Queensdale River Drake Eastern Divinity Dam

    Queensdale Forest Spider Queen’s Forest

    Queensdale Krytan Drakehound Shire of Beetleton

    Queensdale Blue Moa Western Divinity Dam

    Queensdale River Drake Western Divinity Dam

    Snowden Drifts Lynx Hrothgar’s Pass

    Snowden Drifts Owl Tala Waypoint

    Starter Pet Flamingo Asuran

    Starter Pet Brown Bear Human

    Starter Pet Alpine Wolf Norn

    Starter Pet Brown Bear Norn

    Starter Pet Carrion Devourer Charr

    Starter Pet Jungle Stalker Asura

    Starter Pet Jungle Stalker Charr

    Starter Pet Jungle Stalker Human

    Starter Pet Jungle Stalker Sylvari

    Starter Pet Marsh Drake Asura

    Starter Pet River Drake Human

    Starter Pet Salamander Drake Charr

    Starter Pet Blue Moa Sylvari

    Starter Pet Fern Mastiff Sylvari

    Wayfarer Foothills Alpine Wolf Borealis Forest

    Wayfarer Foothills Brown Bear Borealis Forest

    Wayfarer Foothills Snow Leopard Borealis Forest

    Wayfarer Foothills Ice Drake Darkriven Bluffs

    Wayfarer Foothills Arctodus Frusenfell Creek

    Wayfarer Foothills Brown Bear Grawlenfjord

    Wayfarer Foothills Raven Hangrammar Climb

    Wayfarer Foothills Ice Drake Outcast’s Cleft

    WvW Jungle Stalker Golanta Clearing

    WvW Shark Homemap Southern Supply Water

    WvW Boar Victor’s Lodge

    WvW Center Golden Moa Blue Team Keep/Quentin Lake

    WvW Center Map Salamander Drake Blue Shard Hill

    WvW Home Map Blue Jellyfish Southern Supply Water

    WvW Home Map Pig Victor’s Lodge

    WvW Home Map Red Jellyfish Victor’s Lodge
```

----------


## conga

Thank you for posting this guide^_^ was looking for one, that would let me not to miss any charmable pets as I enter the zone!
You might also want to add a link to this site: Ranger Pets | Guild Wars 2 Life
It has pet whereabouts marked on maps, which makes looking for them much easier. Fr example, there's the link of where to find the Wolf Wolf Ranger Pet juvenile_wolf_location_world_vs_world

Edit: I have also found a very nice Blogpost about the pet locations with marked maps: http://blackrabbit2999.blogspot.com/...tion-maps.html

PS: There seems to be no such charmable pet as Golden Moa, I have checked all the locations, none are there + they are not listed as available pets on rangers list.

----------

